# Thought some of y'all might be interested...



## reaganmarsh (Jun 18, 2014)

Greetings PB brethren, 

Challies.com has posted a project through Logos to publish Amandus Polanus's famous _Syntagma Theologiae Christianae_. From his description:

_This monumental achievement synthesizes the body of Reformed theology into a coherent and rigorous system. Not only does it preserve and defend the Reformers’ original theology; it also presents it in a precise, nuanced way.

The Syntagma covers all the topics addressed in standard theologies, but with a skill and precision that has few equals.
_

This looks fascinating to me. You may read more here:
One of the Most Important Works You

Grace to you.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 19, 2014)

I pre-ordered this in March and am looking forward to it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 19, 2014)

I won't be ordering (too many other things to pay for) but I sure hope the business plan works as it seems fraught with risk. You pay for the whole project up front (100 bucks) and get updates after the first volume gets made. Is there a stated policy what will be done by way of refund if they don't complete the project? Who are the folks behind the project? 
See the Lain at the links. This is essentially a 4500 page work in Latin. 
Syntagma theologiae christianae, juxta leges ordinis methodici conformatum ... - Amandus Polanus Von Polansdorf - Google Books
Syntagma theologiae christianae, juxta leges ordinis methodici conformatum ... - Amandus Polanus Von Polansdorf - Google Books


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah ... that's one I won't be tackling.


----------



## The Baptist (Jun 19, 2014)

Neato, rich in Christ, poor in funds, will have to buy this when I retire. Hope it exists! Ha


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 19, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I won't be ordering (too many other things to pay for) but I sure hope the business plan works as it seems fraught with risk. You pay for the whole project up front (100 bucks) and get updates after the first volume gets made. Is there a stated policy what will be done by way of refund if they don't complete the project? Who are the folks behind the project?
> See the Lain at the links. This is essentially a 4500 page work in Latin.
> Syntagma theologiae christianae, juxta leges ordinis methodici conformatum ... - Amandus Polanus Von Polansdorf - Google Books
> Syntagma theologiae christianae, juxta leges ordinis methodici conformatum ... - Amandus Polanus Von Polansdorf - Google Books



Hi Chris, 

I agree with you re: the business plan; this sort of approach has been pretty standard for these folks, from what what I've observed the last several years. Of course, people seem to get on board with it, so my assumption is that it's usually successful (though I'm certainly open to correction). I'm not sure as to the refund policy, or who the folks behind the project are...

For the record, my intention was merely to make y'all aware of its existence (as we have so many here who are Puritan/Reformation enthusiasts), not to attempt to sell it...my apologies if I didn't communicate that well. 

Grace to you.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd like to know who is performing the immense editorial and translation labor this project requires. There are only a handful of people in the world truly qualified to do this. I'm a doctoral-level specialist in this stuff and I don't think I could handle it. The fact that they aren't advertising their editorial team (as far as I could see) makes me hesitant.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 20, 2014)

I wondered the same thing, Charlie, but ordered it anyway as I once had access to the Latin volumes and would like to see how the translation team comes out with their versions against my own translations here and there.

Another one worth following as it happens all online:
Bernardinus De Moor | Translation of his Continuous Commentary


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 20, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I wondered the same thing, Charlie, but ordered it anyway as I once had access to the Latin volumes and would like to see how the translation team comes out with their versions against my own translations



I for one will be curious as to your thoughts as to its usefulness, accuracy, etc. once you get it!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 21, 2014)

Will do!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## psycheives (Jun 21, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I sure hope the business plan works as it seems fraught with risk. You pay for the whole project up front (100 bucks) and get updates after the first volume gets made. Is there a stated policy what will be done by way of refund if they don't complete the project?



The Logos projects are ultra-safe. I've been using Logos only for 2 years but others have many years before me. They have 3 development stages when you can purchase works. 

1) *Community Pricing stage* (the cheapest) lets you bid an ultra-low price to reserve your copy but they don't take your money until it is completed! Here they gather an idea of who is interested in what works and then have their people work on those with the most demand. Some works take 8 months to 2+ years to complete but that's fine because you don't pay. You only reserve. And you can still cancel anytime.
2) *Pre-Pub stage* (much more expensive than community pricing but still cheaper than buying the work once it's done). I believe this is the stage where they are for sure working on the project and are much further along on it than those in the Community Pricing stage. So once you reserve/buy it, you will wait maybe 2-8 months for it to be completed. Again, you can cancel anytime. After works have been in the Community Pricing stage for a while, they move to this stage.
3) *Pre-Order* I believe (but could be wrong) are the closest to being completed. They don't offer these at the huge discounts in the Community Pricing and Pre-Pub stages, unfortunately. But you still get a discount above the full price. Not sure if you can cancel though.

Anyway, I've never had any problem and Logos is the biggest name in Bible Software so highly unlikely you have to worry about any scams or them taking your money and never giving you a product.


----------

